# Wool blanket instead of mattress pad?



## flmama (Jul 19, 2007)

Has anyone used a wool blanket instead of a mattress pad to protect the mattress from diaper leaks, etc? I am trying to stay away from those not so earth friendly waterproof mattress pads but need something to protect all the mattresses in the house (including the crib). I heard 100% wool blankets would work b/c they repel. Anyone tried this?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sara Badger (Jul 31, 2006)

we did with both kids and it worked great!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Yup, I did this starting when I was pg with DS, and kept it up until he moved out of my bed.


----------



## flmama (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks guys! What kind do you use? I was looking on line and some can be pretty expensive. I think my MIL has an old one she may give us. What about vintage used ones? Does the thickness matter? I need to get 4 of them soon and want to do it right the 1st time!


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

I got a used blanket at value village. I think it's a twin size, and folded in half it fits on my dd's toddler bed perfect.
Try the thrift store!


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

Does the blanket need to be felted?
Can that be done in my own washing machine?
Does the blanket need to be washed or just aired out if there's an incident? (I know with wool diaper covers, they rarely need to be washed)
*I don't have a good nose, so I always have to be sure that things I do won't be odiferous - my olfactory nerves were damaged about 15 years ago, and I can only smell really really strong smells - makes changing diapers easier!

I plan to start scouring the thrift shops now!

--janis


----------



## NayfiesMama (Oct 20, 2008)

I'd lanolize it. I bought one when I bought my daughter's wool mattress a long time ago. Back then, I didn't know not to just wash...and maybe even dry it. It was like $60 or so.(and it's literally just wool material, you could also use pendleton wool by the yard) You wouldn't have to felt it. It's just like a wool cover. To lanolize it, I'm sure you know how to do this....If not, I'd lanolize it...at least with some Eucalan or something...to help it bead at the top of the blanket.
I love it when people think of natural versus the yucky plastic stuff


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

I should have added: I have eczema, and wool is one of the triggers, so I don't actually use it. Although, I have a bunch of wool covers to **try** this time! The lanolizing process actually makes me nervous - not sure if my hands would ever be the same afterward. And *where* do you lanolize a huge blanket??? surely not in the washing machine?? tub??

--janis


----------



## flmama (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks! I'll try the thrift stores!!! I'm new to wool. I part time cloth diapered my DD (didn't use wool) but plan to cloth diaper and use wool with my DS due in December. I have heard about lanolizing but need to look into it more. Might be hard to do on a big blanket???

As far as washing goes: I'm assuming the blanket can just be aired out and then cleaned after several "accidents"?? Not sure, though.

Yes, I love the idea of using wool instead of plastic! I am really trying to get away from flame retardants and almost had a heart attack when I read the label to my 2 new (really expensive) waterproof mattress pads! Not to mention it takes an hour and 15 minutes to dry the darn thing in the dryer







I think wool is a great alternative.


----------



## rachelsmama (Jun 20, 2005)

I use wool blankets. All of mine are second hand. I do find some work better than others. The thin, fairly open weave ones sometimes let wetness through, so I layer those ones. I just air them after accidents. I wash and lanolise in my washing machine.


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

I can't risk having lanolin residue in my machine - or is that my imagination? I have such serious contact allergy issues that I really just can't put something in the machine that "could" cause problems. (and don't tell me to go to a laundromat - that's **really** pushing the limits)

--janis


----------



## bigteamug (Sep 29, 2008)

I was looking at doing the same thing - what about using spray lanolin? I would have someone else do it, if you have allergies (it'd be horrible to have respiratory issues with it getting in the air...)maybe even have someone do it at their house, or outside if your weather is still good.

Other mama's who do wool?







Is the spray lanolin effective this way? What brands are good? Organic ones? Lavender might be nice, as a EO in the spray...

We're doing the organic bedding thing, and I was looking at getting an organic twin wool blanket for our queen bed - at least it has a use then after we need the puddle protection for a family bed. I assume that a cotton mattress pad would be sufficient for older kids and adults where there aren't leaky diapers...

I would sniff any thrift store blankets, to check for mothball odors. Hard to get rid of, and NOT something I'd want on my kid's bed.


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

I do think using a wool blanket would work
as a puddle pad in a budget situation. My only
concerns with this would be that most wool blankets are cleaned (the wool -
when processed) using harsh toxic chemicals. These chemicals strip the wool
of it's lanolin - making it less moisture proof and more friendly to
dustmites. These chemicals also destroy the softness of the wool (making it so brittle it breaks the fiber) , giving it that itch. So I think though it would probably work just fine - there would be advantages to an organic or pure grow wool that would not be found with a conventional wool blanket. Definitely worth trying though. I am not familiar with a spray lanolin - let us know! I would hope that by lanolizing the blanket - the dustmites are repelled as well.....


----------



## Otterella (Oct 13, 2007)

That's a great idea! Never thought of that, and I have several "junky" wool blankets that are too scratchy to use as blankets. For lanolinizing, you could just soak it in a huge bucket with diluted Eucalan in it, then hang it to dry. Eucalan is a lanolin wash that doesn't require rinsing.


----------

